# Moving to midrand



## movingtomidrand (May 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to move to Midrand from India, I am a single 32 year old male.
Someone please tell me how much is the average cost of living in Midrand (Including rent, travelling, utilities, groceries, municipality charges etc.)

I am going to be paid roughly 35000 Rand per month, is that enough to live comfortably?

How do I travel from home to office? Are there buses or only taxis? and how much do taxis charge?

Is Midrand safe? I have read a lot about people being robbed at home.

Please Advise

Thanks


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

Dear New to Midrand,

For a single man unless you have incredibly high standards of living you will more than adequately cover your costs with R35k per month. I support a family of five on a slightly larger wage in Durban.

If you have to, catch the taxis, but better to drive your own car to get around. Most jobs require a valid drivers licence. Cars are on the expensive side fir purchase but cheaper to run as labour charges are low.

Nowhere is truly safe in South Africa (or even the rest of the world. the key is to be vigilant and don't take unecessary risks.

Cheers H


----------

